# Install Windows 10 Mobile Redstone 14393.67 on 512 RAM devices



## thanhquanctu (Aug 19, 2016)

Note that the guideline is for devices which are running Windows 10 TH2.

I have successfully installed Windows 10 Redstone on my Lumia 520 with build 14393.67, so I post this topic for those who want to experience Windows Anniversary on  a limited hardware device like me.

Firstly, you need to ensure your phone is "interop" and can be changed its registry. If yours can't, you can refer to the previous post "Interop Tools Appx for Windows 10 Mobile - registry editor" written by @dxdy
http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...interop-tools-appx-windows-10-mobile-t3373675 @dxdy: Thank you for posting...

Secondly, change your phone information to "Lumia 950 XL" (After installing the interop tool included in the link above - version 1.7 is recommended)
Open the interop app, navigate to Registry Browser
HKEY_LOCAL_MICHINE/SYSTEM/Platform/DeviceTargetingInfo, then change:
PhoneManuafacturer: "NOKIA" --> "MicrosoftMDG"
PhoneHardwareViriant: ----> RM-1085
PhoneManuafacturerModelName: ---> RM-1085
PhoneModelName: ---> Lumia 950 XL

Important: If you are participating in Insider, you MUST STOP it. Otherwise, you won't receive any builds even Fast/Slow/Release Ring

Go to Update/Check update --> if you see the anniversary build, just waiting as usual. If not, install Upgrade Advisor from the Store, then check
Sometimes, you need to check by both ways (Settings/check update and Advisor) in turn to get updates.

That's all...
Good luck to you

For those who are using WP8.1, you can search "How to interop WP 8.1/ change registry" to upgrade to Windows 10 TH2 first, then apply my guideline, it's supposed to be working fine too.


----------



## wiien (Aug 19, 2016)

Is it still possible to update WP8.1 to windows 10 TH2 using interop? Have anyone tried it?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 19, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> Firstly, you need to ensure your phone is "interop" and can be changed its registry. If yours can't, you can refer to the previous post "Interop Tools Appx for Windows 10 Mobile - registry editor" written by @dxdy

Click to collapse



no no no no... is not my work... all credits for this tool go to "Gustave M"


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 19, 2016)

wiien said:


> Is it still possible to update WP8.1 to windows 10 TH2 using interop? Have anyone tried it?

Click to collapse



Yes... it is... I tried it when I downgraded my phone to 8.1, it's a bit more difficult than Windows 10 mobile, but you can
For how to do that, refer to this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454


----------



## chinitopex (Aug 19, 2016)

Thanks for the tutorial
for the moment I have the last build my lumia 520 10586.545
so I have a question?

Above you said that works on your lumia 520
I would like to know what the system performance to build 14393.67
It is my only phone and is in daily use, so I must be sure
I am very excited and we all want the build aniversary


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 19, 2016)

chinitopex said:


> Thanks for the tutorial
> for the moment I have the last build my lumia 520 10586.545
> so I have a question?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Indeed, I understand what you are worried 
Needless to say, because of limited hardware, so the device will got stuck sometimes if you open more apps or "heavy apps" like Facebook (>300MB), Messenger (>200MB). However, in genneral, I feel it is even better than TH2 545 actually - opening apps faster, smoother, lots of interesting changes we need to explore.
I am happy with this anniversary build
Hope you will be brave and experience such amzing things


----------



## chinitopex (Aug 19, 2016)

*thanhquanctu  *
OK thank you very much
I'll do tonight 

Anniversary  build go for you 

anniversary I build for you


----------



## wiien (Aug 22, 2016)

thanhquanctu said:


> Yes... it is... I tried it when I downgraded my phone to 8.1, it's a bit more difficult than Windows 10 mobile, but you can
> For how to do that, refer to this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...le/installing-windows-10-mobile-tech-t3431454

Click to collapse



Awesome news. 
I'll do it as soon as I have time

Thank you


----------



## thanhquanctu (Aug 22, 2016)

wiien said:


> Awesome news.
> I'll do it as soon as I have time
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Yeah... Play with your phone


----------



## sultan1781 (Sep 14, 2016)

*It Works...*

It works on Lumia 625...thanks???


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 15, 2016)

Im geting now 10.0.14383.189 on my lumia 530  using dhtupgrade advisor


----------



## sultan1781 (Sep 16, 2016)

Geeting update 189 on my Lumia 625. More smoother than 67. Thank you :good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## thanhquanctu (Sep 16, 2016)

sultan1781 said:


> It works on Lumia 625...thanks???

Click to collapse



Welcome @sutan1781
A new build for RS1 has been released, have you tried it?


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (Sep 16, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Im geting now 10.0.14383.189 on my lumia 530  using dhtupgrade advisor

Click to collapse



is there still a problem with display scaling?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 16, 2016)

Yes.


----------



## sultan1781 (Sep 16, 2016)

already,,more smoother... i have a question, if I use windows insider toget RS2 is It OK?


----------



## thanhquanctu (Sep 17, 2016)

sultan1781 said:


> already,,more smoother... i have a question, if I use windows insider toget RS2 is It OK?

Click to collapse



As far as I know, it's okay if your phone has 1GB of RAM. Otherwise, there is no way.
Hopefully, we can experience RS2 when it is officially released


----------



## thanhquanctu (Sep 17, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Yes.

Click to collapse



Problem with display scalling?
Can you please give some details? How does your screen look like?


----------



## augustinionut (Sep 17, 2016)

Well, navigation bar is not hidding, and sometime is above application buttons.


----------



## thanhquanctu (Sep 20, 2016)

augustinionut said:


> Well, navigation bar is not hidding, and sometime is above application buttons.

Click to collapse



Maybe, 530 is a very limited hardware device...


----------

